# kenwood kac-x4r/x1r need repair.



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a pair of Kenwood kac-x1r and 1 x4r that needs to be fixed. I'm also wondering if they can be modded with upgraded mosfets and caps? ESP the subwoofer amp. They are suppose to be stable down to 2ohms but they die pushing that load. If I can't find a repair Guy then ima sell them. I also have a jbl gto1400.1 and a Hertz ep1d that needs repair. I'm willing to give the jbl amp and Hertz amp to anyone in exchange for repair cost and service. Let me know.


----------



## daveds50 (Jun 10, 2011)

manish said:


> I have a pair of Kenwood kac-x1r and 1 x4r that needs to be fixed. I'm also wondering if they can be modded with upgraded mosfets and caps? ESP the subwoofer amp. They are suppose to be stable down to 2ohms but they die pushing that load. If I can't find a repair Guy then ima sell them. I also have a jbl gto1400.1 and a Hertz ep1d that needs repair. I'm willing to give the jbl amp and Hertz amp to anyone in exchange for repair cost and service. Let me know.


 well... i dont really need your JBL or Hertz... but if you dont find anyone else, i guess i can do it. 
you sure your subs are ok ? i have seen the X1R's run 2 ohms just fine for a long time.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yep both subs are 2 ohm single voice coil. I ran one on each sub. One gives a error code for a short. The other will power on and play at a low volume. I read on here or another site from a shop employee that they don't like 2 ohm loads. But if u have references here I will try u out. Can these be modified or beefed up?


----------

